# Even more KA24E timing chain questions.



## klymr (Mar 14, 2007)

So, I went and bought a timing chain set (Cloyes brand) and was later told that I should only replace the parts with OEM parts. What does everyone here think? My truck (1996HB) has about 145K miles on it and it sounds kinda sloshy when the thing idles/runs. I was told from some people on another board that it is most likely the timing chain guides that have worn down and that I need to replace them before the chain wears through the cover. I may be taking a 1300 mile round trip vacation to Nevada tomorrow. Do you think I'll be ok to make the trip or should I find another form of transportation? Let me know what you think I should do! 

Also, would you DIY or would you take it to a mechanic to do the dirty work?


----------



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

I would use alternative transportation and then fix the truck when back. It's best to avoid car trouble away from home. It will cost more to get it repaired. You may have to wait on it or go back to pick it up. Plus, if it quits on the highway, you have tow charges and you really don't know where to have it towed to, etc. You may have to arrange lodging nearby, etc. It can become an expensive situation.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

If the new chain was inexpensive, and you are familiar with the repair, then put the new chain in and go on vacation. You can always get the ultimate chain later on down the road.


----------



## klymr (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, turns out that it was just a water pump. :lame: I started pulling belts and starting it after each one to check for other things while digging into the vehicle and once I got the belt off the water pump all noise and rattling seized to exist. Luckily I had one ordered and it came in today and so if all goes well it'll be on and running in no time at all. Thanks again everybody!


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go welcome to the forum and thanks for the update


----------



## klymr (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, water pump was bad. You can turn it by hand and hear it grind in one spot. Once I got the truck all back together and started up it ran fairly quiet, but then the noise came back. I'm still thinking it's the chain. And to top it all off, I think the alternator is going also. The headlights keep flashing bright and dim and the battery light keeps coming on. Oh, and I got pulled over last night for having the entire driver side tail light out. Wiring problem most likely. I got pulled over a couple weeks ago for having a bulb out on the same side. Since then the whole thing has gone south. Anyway, just wanted to update you again.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When it comes to timing chain sets, I find the aftermarket quality is actually pretty good. The same goes for wheel bearings and gaskets. I would always recommend a respected name brand if going that route, ie Cloyes, TRW, Fel-Pro, Perfect Circle, Timken, etc. When it comes to filters, alternators, starters, and ignition system parts, I would recommend nothing but genuine Nissan or parts from the OEM manufacturer (ie NGK plugs & wires, Bando drive belts, Akebono brakes, etc.). Of course, if ever in doubt, stick with the genuine Nissan.


----------

